# New RA!



## VomBlack (May 23, 2009)

Odin and I finished up our Rally Advanced title today! We took a big deduction due to handler error (doh!) so we took 4th overall but I'm just glad we Q'd. So far out of the 6 trials we entered to get our RN and then RA we managed to take home lace ribbons for 5. Very proud of my knucklehead.

Our RE is going to take a few months due to lack of nearby trials, and I'm considering trying for the CD at the same time.. showing is addicting!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congratulations!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Congratulations! He looks more than a little pleased.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you both! He's just gorgeous too!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yes it is addictive, especially when you place. It's a rush! You should be proud of the work you did with your dog. Congratulations!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

:congratulations: That's awesome!


----------

